# Cohiba Sig II Tubo Poll



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Ah, the age old question. "To age or not to age." A lot of people are saying these '07s are good to go now. I had one from a pif, and while it was okay, I think a little age would improve them a whole lot. So weigh in on this one if you have had the Sig II tubo and have an opinion.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

I had my first Sig II tubo the other day and it happened to be an '07. While that is the only one I have smoked and thus never had an aged one... I could see these getting a bit better with age.

But like everything else in cigars, if you like it now, smoke it. I had a bunch of RASS '07 that were awesome now... I bet they could have been better with age, but I couldn't keep my hands off them to find out... :r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I voted to smoke them now and order more.
Put the others away so you can compare at a future date and let your tastes determine which was best.
Imagine if you relied on my personal taste? I use guano/dung shavings from the seabirds off the coast of Peru on my salad.:r


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

These are terrific now :tu I have 07 Tubos and a few 07 CAB's of S II's and the half dozen or so 07 Tubos I smoked have been hands down better than the CAB's are right now......


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

I think they are terrific now and this reminds me that I need to get more to smoke now.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Blueface said:


> I voted to smoke them now and order more.
> Put the others away so you can compare at a future date and let your tastes determine which was best.
> Imagine if you relied on my personal taste?


This is really the only response to this question isn't it? I mean, it's so open ended that it can't be wrong. Most people say they are too good to keep their hands off of, and if you are planning to order more, you can always save THOSE. I vote A as well.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> This is really the only response to this question isn't it? I mean, it's so open ended that it can't be wrong. Most people say they are too good to keep their hands off of, and if you are planning to order more, you can always save THOSE. I vote A as well.


Chances are if you smoke all you have now and order more-when those arrive you will smoke them as well...odds are 97%


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> I use guano/dung shavings from the seabirds off the coast of Peru on my salad.:r


Lucky bastage .... those Peruvian seabird droppings are so much better then my Kansan pidgeon droppings.

If you only have the one, then fire it up. What the hell, right ? ..... they make more....get more :tu


----------



## Fullycanvassed (May 25, 2008)

I bought a box of these Siglo II Tubes just recently... haven't arrived yet, but I suspect they'll be DEVOURED in a few months, if they're as good as claimed. 

I can't wait! :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I like the smoke some and age some option, Marianne....The original release ones were great ROTT, I haven't smoked any of the newer ones yet, but I will try one and post a review.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I like the smoke some and age some option, Marianne....The original release ones were great ROTT, I haven't smoked any of the newer ones yet, but I will try one and post a review.


are you saying you dont have any? LMK (via PM) and I will send you some... Stewart


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Smoked one of these with The Prof a couple of weeks ago. It was packed with vanilla with a soft grassiness for balance. Smoked next to an older sampling, however, ammonia was evident. Aside from that, though, it was spectacular! :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

They're smoking great right now. Order more and smoke the ones ya got. :tu:ss


----------



## IamLoki (Sep 10, 2005)

CigarGal said:


> I had one from a pif, and while it was okay, I think a little age would improve them a whole lot.


Trust your palate. If you think they need time, then they need time.

Of course buy more!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Great thread Marianne!

The thing that I think needs to be remembered is that even though these are smoking great OTT and I love them now, aging will only benefit these smokes. So while I know I handed out a truck-load at the SoCal HERF for people to enjoy now I think one needs to remember the old Vegas 50/50 rule.

Buy a bunch, smoke half now and put the other half down for an extended nap. In the end, it makes everything better :tu


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

smoke em now and order more!!

i just can't get enough of these sig 2's!!
:ss


----------



## parshooter (Dec 22, 2007)

I was gifted a couple, smoked one and will definitly let the other sit for at least a year.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Have to say bought 15 and went through them like crazy, I have 2 more boxes inbound and I am afraid that is not enough.

The are that good OTT


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

Great cigar.:tu


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> Ah, the age old question. "To age or not to age." A lot of people are saying these '07s are good to go now. *I had one from a pif, and while it was okay, I think a little age would improve them a whole lot*. So weigh in on this one if you have had the Sig II tubo and have an opinion.


You have the answer your are seeking all along. :tu


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I got a few of these five weeks ago. OTT they were great, I'll try one now that they have been aging and let you know...:tu

Oh, and if you really want to get the best flavor, smoke a tubo backwards. We all know the end is the best part, so by smoking it backwards the oily goodness from the end imparts it's characteristics on the first two thirds of the cigar. This process extends the "sweet spot" to practically the entire cigar!!!1


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I think if a poll answer involves "buy more" the gorillas are naturally going to choose that - I did :tu

We're big time enablers around here.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

SilverFox said:


> Have to say bought 15 and went through them like crazy, I have 2 more boxes inbound and I am afraid that is not enough.
> 
> The are that good OTT


No shizzle, Mine were in the A/C for all of one hour and I had given away 6 already. I got the rest to the house before I had zero. Maybe just two more 15 packs and I'll be good...and this chair. And this paddle ball....and this lamp.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Great thread Marianne!
> 
> The thing that I think needs to be remembered is that even though these are smoking great OTT and I love them now, aging will only benefit these smokes. So while I know I handed out a truck-load at the SoCal HERF for people to enjoy now I think one needs to remember the old Vegas 50/50 rule.
> 
> Buy a bunch, smoke half now and put the other half down for an extended nap. In the end, it makes everything better :tu


Exactly. I think these are smoking very nicely now; but like with the 06 tubos, I don't think that will last much longer. Enjoy them now and prepare to put some down for a long (5 years minimum) rest. IMHO, the ones I have are starting to turn already; so you'd better enjoy some while you still can.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Kinda bumping this up to let folks know that these are available on special again at a vendor known for express delivery of _cigars with tobacco from just one country_, and they do disappear fast.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Hmm, must be nice to be in the know, eh?


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

The answer is.... buy more cigars.... Not just more II's more of anything. You will have a lot of fun rotating through your selections and everytime you roll back to one, they have more age..


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Snake Hips said:


> Hmm, must be nice to be in the know, eh?


It only takes one bit of cigar general knowlege to put that clue together.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> It only takes one bit of cigar general knowlege to put that clue together.


Indeed, but does this vendor happen to advertise via banners at the top of this forum?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Snake Hips said:


> Indeed, but does this vendor happen to advertise via banners at the top of this forum?


Forum rules prohibit this, you can't discuss Cuban vendors here. Please desist immediately.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

My apologies.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

desisting your douche-baggienss.
:bl


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

As I slink away embarrassed...:hn

wasn't sure, because the vendors advertise on these fora.

Only been here a couple months and I'm already in trouble..._smokin' in the boys' room..._


----------

